# Post here post whores



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

this is were you can just post away post whores, so we don't have to search for hours just because you want more posts. so post here as many times as you want lol
MAD


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i bet marco owns this damn thred, with just smiles... damn whore.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

We tried this a while back and it ended up not working...history will only repeat itself


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

did Xeon lock it?
Cuz if not, that would be cool


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oh boyee here we go again..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thePACK said:


> oh boyee here we go again..


 Did i miss the frist one? w hat happend?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

If I remember right he did lock it


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

and probably this one too...







I posted twice on accident...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Hehe nice x2 posts. hehe, anyway, how dose that happen?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

well if he does lock it that would be wrong, cause I'm sick of having to go though thousands of post only to find a couple are related to the topic.
MAD


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i thought by putting up the chat ..it would go away but it only has increase.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thats only because very few people use chat...they have yet to get accustomed to it.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I try to use the chat but no one is in there when i am online, and the chat dont wor [email protected] my office. fire wall


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I tried talking to you and kept quiet...I dont know what your talking about


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I tried talking to you and kept quiet...I dont know what your talking about


 im at home now, it works ok at home.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....hehe, i just noticed something, marco hasn't posted anything yet in this thread...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yes very true, but he got his red skulls, what dose he care?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I think there might be something wrong with marco. Send the search party!

Na fuk it! LOL


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Why all he'd post is smilies...do you really want to go through all that again?!?!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

*Still waiting* for posting of whorse.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

cause no matter how much we hate his post whoring, this thread would not be complete without his whoring ass. And I would rather see the smiles here instead of in threads that have a purpose.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> cause no matter how much we hate his post whoring, this thread would not be complete without his whoring ass. And I would rather see the smiles here instead of in threads that have a purpose.


 ...here ya go, in honor of marco.....



































:biggrin:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> GARGOYLE said:
> 
> 
> > cause no matter how much we hate his post whoring, this thread would not be complete without his whoring ass. And I would rather see the smiles here instead of in threads that have a purpose.
> ...


 "cute"


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> GARGOYLE said:
> 
> 
> > And I would rather see the smiles here instead of in threads that have a purpose.
> ...


 nope just tired of smiles ruining a good thread, this aint one.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

guys it isnt about how many posts you have, I think some people as some have already mentioned are ----- for doing so, and I will not mention any names, but seriously guys try to keep things in context. 
thats my opinion, who agrees with me?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> guys it isnt about how many posts you have, I think some people as some have already mentioned are ----- for doing so, and I will not mention any names, but seriously guys try to keep things in context.
> thats my opinion, who agrees with me?


 I agree


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> guys it isnt about how many posts you have, I think some people as some have already mentioned are ----- for doing so, and I will not mention any names, but seriously guys try to keep things in context.
> thats my opinion, who agrees with me?


 i agree.............................want a banana?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> guys it isnt about how many posts you have, I think some people as some have already mentioned are ----- for doing so, and I will not mention any names, but seriously guys try to keep things in context.
> thats my opinion, who agrees with me?


 I disagree....dont ask me why...

haha just kidding, but for the most part Id agree


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I will agree on that


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

agree... almost pointless thread numero 2... once marco finds it, all hell has broken loose. poor child knows nothing but the smilies... those damned evil creatures


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> almost pointless thread numero 2...


 ...really? i thought were on pointless thread #30


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ah, sweet post number 11#$!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i agree with snow c and cant beleive i am posting on this one


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

none of us can believe it, nor want to believe it...yet on the other hand, we're somehow drawn to continue to post


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

I agree to (just to get another post)


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

5 more, and you get another skull... :onders:: when will this madness end!?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> when will this madness end!?


 never...we have just begun...


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

thats is why i put this here
MAD


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I think it is all due to the missunderstanding that with more posts the more respect you will recieve, this will only come true if the posts are reasonable and well answered and informative.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

SnowCichlid said:


> I think it is all due to the missunderstanding that with more posts the more respect you will recieve, this will only come true if the posts are reasonable and well answered and informative.


 Nice new sig and avatar.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> I think it is all due to the missunderstanding that with more posts the more respect you will recieve, this will only come true if the posts are reasonable and well answered and informative.


 well said s.c


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

SnowCichlid said:


> I think it is all due to the missunderstanding that with more posts the more respect you will recieve, this will only come true if the posts are reasonable and well answered and informative.


 Well said "Senior Member".


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Well said "Senior Member".


 ...does he get senior discounts on pfury merchandise?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

lol no he sells them
MAD


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Well said "Senior Member".
> ...


 no but he gets good deals at online food stores, like " Roll in and roll out online burgers "


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I only posted here because I havn't yet, and also I want to know if I am a senior member as I never noticed this feature before

Edit: and I'm not, why not?









Editx2: Thats better


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

toke ya two edits? i wana see what was in the first and second ones.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> toke ya two edits? i wana see what was in the first and second ones.


 I did not delete anything, its just when I did the first edit, I was classed as a member, but now I am a senior member








that means trust me, I'm great


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yes you are, a man of a big smart brain.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> yes you are, a man of a big smart brain.


 its just a shame that I have a small head and parts of my brain are seeping from my ear cannals and my nose


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yea i know, id recomend not leaveing the house with out a hat please.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > yes you are, a man of a big smart brain.
> ...


 ....sometimes i wonder if you're talking about the one on your shoulder or the one in your pants


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i got a big head.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 you should think about who I'm talking to, if I am talking to Bobme it is the one on my shoulders, but when I am talking to you it is in my pants


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Senior members can delete their own posts


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I can't


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BobME is by far the biggest post whore on this board. He has his 2 cents on every thread and usually it isnt even relevant to the topic! LOL


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

but he is funny and gay


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> but he is funny and gay


Well definatly gay at least. j/k


----------



## Murdoc (Feb 2, 2003)

I agree with ya


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Xenon said:


> BobME is by far the biggest post whore on this board. He has his 2 cents on every thread and usually it isnt even relevant to the topic! LOL


Yes bobme and his dancing banana are the biggest post whores now, Innes you got replaced your fired.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > BobME is by far the biggest post whore on this board. He has his 2 cents on every thread and usually it isnt even relevant to the topic! LOL
> ...










Damn it!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yea, damn it.
this site dosnt have enuff traffic for me to post a lot. so makes me look like a spamer. becuase on my other site, i posted over 200 time a day, and did so for over a year no prbs, and still i could post more, but no time.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

bobme said:


> Yea, damn it.
> this site dosnt have enuff traffic for me to post a lot. so makes me look like a spamer. becuase on my other site, i posted over 200 time a day, and did so for over a year no prbs, and still i could post more, but no time.


 Not enough time in a day bobme


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

bobme said:


> Yea, damn it.
> this site dosnt have enuff traffic for me to post a lot. so makes me look like a spamer. becuase on my other site, i posted over 200 time a day, and did so for over a year no prbs, and still i could post more, but no time.


 Let me guess, you were banned from this other site?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

nope, im a Admin how would i be banned?
and im by far not the worse there, its ok its all good.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Whats the other site bobme?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> nope, im a Admin how would i be banned?
> and im by far not the worse there, its ok its all good.


Good God, what's that place called??? And you're not even the worst









www.postwhore.galore.com?
www.my2cents.com?
www.postahead_wewontbannyou.com?

No offense, Bobme....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

www.honda-acura.net


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh, ok.
I didn't quite expecte that.... :







:


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Why, what you think it was?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> www.postwhore.galore.com?
> www.my2cents.com?
> www.postahead_wewontbannyou.com?


 Or something like that








You know I'm just kidding with ya, right?

btw: I had a little sneak over there: it seems to be a very active board: 110 active members, damn


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

weve had over 350 on at one time, before the server toke a sh*t on us, we also had i THINK 60k memebers.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_looking at our own number of members_*
Damn, Xenon still has a lot of work to do









Let's deny him his weekends: it's all for a good cause


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey! dang it, i should be given equale veiwing rights just like you.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Hey! dang it, i should be given equale veiwing rights just like you.


 Huh?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

the reason i havent appeard on this thread is because xenon told me to calm down a little bit. and i am going to focus more on piranha discussion and other catagorys. i know alot about piranahs then people think.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marco said:


> the reason i havent appeard on this thread is because xenon told me to calm down a little bit. and i am going to focus more on piranha discussion and other catagorys. i know alot about piranahs then people think.


 Yea, i got the same message.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> i know alot about piranahs then people think.


 even if you don't know anything about piranhas, people will think


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i do what i can for the board.and i just relized posting for no reason doesnt help the board at all. i apoligize for any inconvinence this may have caused.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

innes that wasnt funny. nice try tho man.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> innes that wasnt funny. nice try tho man.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

bobme said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > the reason i havent appeard on this thread is because xenon told me to calm down a little bit. and i am going to focus more on piranha discussion and other catagorys. i know alot about piranahs then people think.
> ...


Gotta listen to the BOSS man whores, Maybe xenon can be your pimp.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> i apoligize for any inconvinence this may have caused.


 No worries; my lawyer will contact you soon


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > marco said:
> ...


 yea i am, see im not posting as much as i do most the time?


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

bobme said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 You no Im Just joking right banana man.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

haha


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am the super-pimp.

Piranhas are just a taaaaad big more specialized then "Honda-Acura". I think we are doing pretty good cause the forums have only been open for 3 months. :smile:


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Thank god for xenon regulating, I almost couldn't take much more of the post whoring and posting useless stuff such as constant smileys and stuff that wasn't related to the thread whatsoever. Thank you X!!!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah. i couldnt take much more eather.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah. i couldnt take much more eather.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Are the number of skulls under your name a direct indication of your post whore status? If so what are the post levels for each skull?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> yeah. i couldnt take much more eather.


 ....hey you were the one posting away those damn smilies on every thread, for a moment there, i thought you were incapable of writing skills....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

cfr3 said:


> Are the number of skulls under your name a direct indication of your post whore status? If so what are the post levels for each skull?


cfr3- If you go to this site you'll find where Xenon post's about how many post's you need per skull.

However, I thought it might also be easier to copy & paste it here. So here you go as follows:

Newbie 0 
Captivated 50 
Infatuated 100 
Addicted 250 
Obsessed 500 
Fanatic 1000 
Institutionalized 1500 
Psychotic 2000


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> cfr3 said:
> 
> 
> > Are the number of skulls under your name a direct indication of your post whore status? If so what are the post levels for each skull?
> ...










thank you!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Bobme, I thought Xenon has told you to cut back on posting your two cents in every thread available.
I saw you posted in at least 20 threads the last 5 minutes......


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Once you get 2000 posts you get a custom title. You also get a custom title when you become staff. Bobme posts a lot in the wee hours of the morning (PST) so when I come back on, there are new posts in like 40 threads and they are all bobme.









I dont mind anyones 2 cents as long as its *relevant* to the thread.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

gee.. i wish i had a vastly inflated post count


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> gee.. i wish i had a vastly inflated post count


 you can, just do what marco's does and post smilies or do what bobme does and post in the wee hours of the morning


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Enough of this.....closed!


----------

